# Taking Requests =]



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I would love if you could draw dixie for me. Just replace all the wash racks with other stuff you can come up with.


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow I would absolutely *love* it if you could draw Galina for me =)


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I would love if you could draw my boy!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the requests! I'm going to get started on them right away. I have some examples of stuff I've done in the past, so here they are..

This is one I just finished, drawn in Photoshop (cs2). It took me about 4 hours, give or take, but a lot of that time was spent drawing the body which I ended up scrapping.










And this is a horse I drew in pencil, a while ago. I don't remember how long it took... I touched it up a bit in Photoshop, too.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

*Dixie*

Here's your picture, DixiesPaintedNova:










Hope you like it. =)


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

try to do full body and color if possible but anything is welcome i love your drawings


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

hello, I'm not sure if you're still doing the requests but if you are then I'd love a drawing of Cheyenne! Lots of pictures in my barn! I luv your drawings they are awesome!!


----------

